# United Motorsport TT-RS Software Officially Released



## infiniteecho (Apr 7, 2009)

Ladies and Gentlemen, 

*UNITED MOTORSPORT *is proud to officially release MKII TT-RS Performance Engine Software

United Motorsports Dyno Results:









*The Benefits*:
*Power*: _425 wheel HP_
*Torque*: _475 wheel ft/lbs_
Improved power
Improved drivability
Rev hang eliminated. 
Proper full power fuel enrichment.
No 'misfire' issues

*Additional Features:*
User adjustable boost presure
User adjustable octane maps

Introductory Options and Pricing:
1. Stage 1: $899
2. Stage 2: $899 (Stage 2 requires high flow downpipe)

To get flashed:
Contact Us.

As always, thank you for all the support, and make sure to check us out on Facebook!


----------



## primetime21 (Feb 14, 2013)

Nice! What octane fuel? What type of dyno? Looks like a tq spike at 3500rpm but still shows 425ish...


----------



## infiniteecho (Apr 7, 2009)

primetime21 said:


> Nice! What octane fuel? What type of dyno? Looks like a tq spike at 3500rpm but still shows 425ish...


It was 93 octane.

This was on a Dynapack dyno.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

How does the user adjust the boost / octane maps?


----------



## tilmonr (Jun 28, 2012)

Do Dynapack numbers read higher or lower than other dynos? That seems like some good numbers, what are the numbers for stage 2?


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

Marty said:


> How does the user adjust the boost / octane maps?


Through VAGCOM. I've already adjusted my boost and it was relatively easy 



tilmonr said:


> Do Dynapack numbers read higher or lower than other dynos? That seems like some good numbers, what are the numbers for stage 2?


I think the dyno reads high, but since the before/after was done on the same dyno you can accurately compare the % gains. 20% more hp/25% more torque.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

bsmack said:


> Through VAGCOM. I've already adjusted my boost and it was relatively easy
> 
> 
> 
> I think the dyno reads high, but since the before/after was done on the same dyno you can accurately compare the % gains. 20% more hp/25% more torque.


Results look very solid!

If their dyno reads high, it isn't anymore than APR's dyno... Assuming UM hasn't monkeyed with the data/numbers, the stock at the wheels torque graph is very similar to what APR has posted for stock at the wheels. The UM graph has more smoothing, but the torque at ~2600rpm and ~6800rpm is close to the APR posted graph.

UM - Can you post a 'real' dyno printout showing the conditions, smoothing factor, correction factor, etc? No issue with having a pretty marketing graph on your website like some other vendors, but a 'real' dyno printout would help support it. Some other vendors do post that type of data, so it isn't out of the norm to ask.

UM - Is that graph Stage 2? Can you post up the Stage 1 data/results?

Thanks!


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

hightechrdn said:


> Results look very solid!
> 
> If their dyno reads high, it isn't anymore than APR's dyno... Assuming UM hasn't monkeyed with the data/numbers, the stock at the wheels torque graph is very similar to what APR has posted for stock at the wheels. The UM graph has more smoothing, but the torque at ~2600rpm and ~6800rpm is close to the APR posted graph.
> 
> ...


This is the Stage 1 graph. Unfortunately there wasn't time to dyno after the downpipe was installed.


----------



## infiniteecho (Apr 7, 2009)

hightechrdn said:


> Results look very solid!
> 
> If their dyno reads high, it isn't anymore than APR's dyno... Assuming UM hasn't monkeyed with the data/numbers, the stock at the wheels torque graph is very similar to what APR has posted for stock at the wheels. The UM graph has more smoothing, but the torque at ~2600rpm and ~6800rpm is close to the APR posted graph.
> 
> ...


This graph is stage 1 only. Just software on the car.

We've not tampered with the shapes of the curve in the data. I'll see if I can get my hands on the actual dyno sheet again. I've seen it, just don't have a digital copy to post at this time. What the printout says and what you see above though, are going to be pretty close. If memory serves me, I think the dyno sheet itself actually read a little higher than what we've posted above.


----------



## infiniteecho (Apr 7, 2009)

OP Updated with the 'real' dyno graph. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

bsmack said:


> Through VAGCOM. I've already adjusted my boost and it was relatively easy
> 
> 
> 
> I think the dyno reads high, but since the before/after was done on the same dyno you can accurately compare the % gains. 20% more hp/25% more torque.


 Glad to see yer geting good use of my V/C cable


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

Fissues said:


> Glad to see yer geting good use of my V/C cable


Fissues! You still have my number right? I can PM it to you again, let me know if you want it back!


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

bsmack said:


> Fissues! You still have my number right? I can PM it to you again, let me know if you want it back!


 No worries!! I AM glad your putting it to good use.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

infiniteecho said:


> OP Updated with the 'real' dyno graph. :thumbup::beer:


Thank you!

Can you double check that these are actual wheel HP and wheel torque values? If so, they are higher than Stage 2 from other vendors


----------



## infiniteecho (Apr 7, 2009)

hightechrdn said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Can you double check that these are actual wheel HP and wheel torque values? If so, they are higher than Stage 2 from other vendors


They are. :thumbup:


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

infiniteecho said:


> They are. :thumbup:


All I can say to that is 'Holy Crap', those are big numbers for 'at the wheel'. I'd love to meet up with one of these cars and see the difference versus my car. If these numbers are right, I'll be sucking exhaust and my car is a freakin' bullet!


----------



## infiniteecho (Apr 7, 2009)

Black BeauTTy said:


> All I can say to that is 'Holy Crap', those are big numbers for 'at the wheel'. I'd love to meet up with one of these cars and see the difference versus my car. If these numbers are right, I'll be sucking exhaust and my car is a freakin' bullet!


:laugh: I'm sure you'll have your chance soon enough.


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

Black BeauTTy said:


> All I can say to that is 'Holy Crap', those are big numbers for 'at the wheel'. I'd love to meet up with one of these cars and see the difference versus my car. If these numbers are right, I'll be sucking exhaust and my car is a freakin' bullet!


Come up to MA and we can arrange something!


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

bsmack said:


> Come up to MA and we can arrange something!


You can count on it! Your car is modded really nicely and not too dissimilar to mine. I'm still running the stock DP with cats but other than that, pretty similar. It's always a plus to meet a forum brother too! :thumbup:

Anybody else from the PA/NJ area care to join in on a road trip? :wave:

Here's a possibility...
http://forums.quattroworld.com/tt2/msgs/26356.phtml


----------



## Troglodyte (Dec 15, 2012)

In CT but would try to meet up.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 1QWIKWHP (Oct 19, 2012)

How Many People Are Running This Tune? I Live In New York And Would Deff Like To See A Car With In Person.


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

If we arranged a meet somewhere in MA, I'd be glad to showcase my car to fellow TT-RS owners. After having a competitor's tune on my car I'm convinced this is superior.

Perhaps in a month or two on a weekend when we aren't getting slammed with snow?


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Seriously! I've had enough winter too and haven't gotten half of what you got hit with this year. Should be fun. The NY gtg would be ideal for a group of us.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

Lets see some v-box figures then to back up the graphs etc


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Have you logged the tunes/maps on the road to make sure there isn't excessive timing pull or any other issues? No desire to get into problems with a very expensive engine on the line... Not saying you would release tunes with issues, but trying to get a sense of how dialed in these maps are vs just dyno numbers. 

One of the other vendors insists that a FMIC is absolutely required for stage 2 power levels, while most others require a downpipe with high flow (or no) cats. What did you find regarding the need for a better FMIC?

Thanks


----------



## infiniteecho (Apr 7, 2009)

hightechrdn said:


> Have you logged the tunes/maps on the road to make sure there isn't excessive timing pull or any other issues? No desire to get into problems with a very expensive engine on the line... Not saying you would release tunes with issues, but trying to get a sense of how dialed in these maps are vs just dyno numbers.
> 
> One of the other vendors insists that a FMIC is absolutely required for stage 2 power levels, while most others require a downpipe with high flow (or no) cats. What did you find regarding the need for a better FMIC?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, UM has spent a great deal of time perfecting the maps for this car. The car will have better-than-OEM driveability. Jeff and Matt make the software the best it can be for the specific motor, the numbers just are what they are.

Other vendors have FMICs and other parts they're trying to sell you. An FMIC will provide some benefit for sure, as will a high-flow test pipe, but those are gains in mechanical efficiency, not changes in software.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

i laugh every time a tuner says the driveability is better than oem, what does that even mean lol


----------



## infiniteecho (Apr 7, 2009)

tdi-bart said:


> i laugh every time a tuner says the driveability is better than oem, what does that even mean lol


There are a lot of changes that make driving the car better. The biggest thing is that annoying rev-hang is removed. If you drove your car with the OEM software, then had it flashed, you'd immediately notice it is a quite a bit sharper with the new software.

It's a tough experience to explain. Just need to try it, kind of like skydiving, but a lot safer. :laugh:


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

tdi-bart said:


> i laugh every time a tuner says the driveability is better than oem, what does that even mean lol


For one thing, the sport mode throttle response is a lot less "jumpy" then it once was. It is still different than regular mode but the throttle response is a lot smoother. I'm doing a terrible job of explaining this, I really wish some of you guys could try the tune out yourselves somehow.


----------



## lpriley32 (Jul 28, 2012)

bsmack said:


> For one thing, the sport mode throttle response is a lot less "jumpy" then it once was. It is still different than regular mode but the throttle response is a lot smoother. I'm doing a terrible job of explaining this, I really wish some of you guys could try the tune out yourselves somehow.


bring your car down to houston and I will drive the hell out of it...then most likely go get my car tuned immediately after.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

its not like the car jerked before the tune, sure the sport modes throttle was touchy, but that takes getting used to

the only other thing i can think of when people say smooth - was before the tune you got max power at redline and thats when the car started pulling hard, now with a tune you get more torq down low so it might seem a more even acceleration throughout the rev range, so that is just a side effect

apart from these 2 things the car drove fine for me before or after the tune


----------



## infiniteecho (Apr 7, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

infiniteecho said:


> Other vendors have FMICs and other parts they're trying to sell you. An FMIC will provide some benefit for sure, as will a high-flow test pipe, but those are gains in mechanical efficiency, not changes in software.


You guys are confident that these software gains are safe and reliable without an upgraded FMIC? In the summer? On the track? Just asking...no one else is getting 20-25% improvements without hardware upgrades.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

'safe'. ?
is not really an issue here, that I see.

Upgrading parts will limit the pretty bad heat soak issues on the stock setup. Heat soak will reduce power output on repeated runs. Any tune suffers the same. 

I think its important to separate tuning and hardware a bit...
I think customers get 'sold' a list of upgrades that are not always 'required'.

If you want the consistency of run after run after run with no heat soak power losses, yes you want an upgraded FMIC. 

If you use full power at a typical 5-10% duty at WOT, on the street, then stock hardware will support you.

We added some user adjustability.
Trade off high max boost for less heat soak losses. Your choice.

Allow for a upgraded clutch in your budget, depending on driving style.

We covered ~2000 test miles before release, with no issues.

Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## Timster (May 23, 2012)

Is the stage I software upgradable to stage II for free?


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Jefnes3 said:


> 'safe'. ?
> is not really an issue here, that I see.


"Safe" for stock hardware components...that's what I meant. It sounds like the answer is "sort of".



Jefnes3 said:


> If you use full power at a typical 5-10% duty at WOT, on the street, then stock hardware will support you.


Honestly, that's me. Probably not taking this car to the track.



Jefnes3 said:


> Allow for a upgraded clutch in your budget, depending on driving style.


Yeah, that's what worries me. I'm not looking to re-invent this car. Suprisingly, with all the owners on this forum that have Stage 1 or 2 cars, I haven't heard of anyone that has "upgraded" the clutch. And I haven't seen any of the other tuners suggest that with their tune...perhaps they aren't as honest as you.



Jefnes3 said:


> We covered ~2000 test miles before release, with no issues.


Well, I'd prefer about 25-30 times that before I had to even think about replacing any drivetrain hardware. Is that not possible with United's or anyone else's stage 1 tune?

Sorry to bring the practical side of the equation into the discussion, but that's important to me...and I'm seriously interested in making this my 3rd Stage 1 car.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

Timster said:


> Is the stage I software upgradable to stage II for free?



Yes.


-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

DrDomm said:


> "Safe" for stock hardware components...that's what I meant. It sounds like the answer is "sort of".


Yes the tune is safe for stock hardware. I you are concerned about the increases in stress, 
run less boost. 




DrDomm said:


> Yeah, that's what worries me. I'm not looking to re-invent this car. Suprisingly, with all the owners on this forum that have Stage 1 or 2 cars, I haven't heard of anyone that has "upgraded" the clutch. And I haven't seen any of the other tuners suggest that with their tune...perhaps they aren't as honest as you.


I do not expect the OEM clutch to hold this kind of torque increase(in the long term). Most of the 'stage 2' (add HP fuel pump) Golf R's need a clutch upgrade, with similar torque gains.




DrDomm said:


> Well, I'd prefer about 25-30 times that before I had to even think about replacing any drivetrain hardware. Is that not possible with United's or anyone else's stage 1 tune?


Its not up to me to decide if/when the original clutch will need replacement. 
This has some to do with the driver/owner's driving style.

If you turn the boost down, don't run WOT much, and dont abuse the clutch, your clutch will last a long time. This is in your control.



-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

DrDomm said:


> Yeah, that's what worries me. I'm not looking to re-invent this car. Suprisingly, with all the owners on this forum that have Stage 1 or 2 cars, I haven't heard of anyone that has "upgraded" the clutch. And I haven't seen any of the other tuners suggest that with their tune...perhaps they aren't as honest as you.


The Stage 3 cars are running the stock clutch and are doing ok so far. Don Istook ran the stock clutch for a full race season and he said it had very little wear. His car is running Revo software.



DrDomm said:


> Well, I'd prefer about 25-30 times that before I had to even think about replacing any drivetrain hardware. Is that not possible with United's or anyone else's stage 1 tune?
> 
> Sorry to bring the practical side of the equation into the discussion, but that's important to me...and I'm seriously interested in making this my 3rd Stage 1 car.


Was there 25-30 times that much testing on the previous stage 1 tunes you used? Did you worry about requiring a clutch or FMIC with the other tunes? What makes this one different?


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> "Safe" for stock hardware components...that's what I meant. It sounds like the answer is "sort of".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These modifications all have some level of risk, just depends whether you think the risk is worth the reward (faster, better handling, different look, etc). Any of the ECU tunes/remaps technically void your powertrain warranty, so one is assuming some risk just from OEM parts failing unrelated to the tune. This doesn't mean that Audi will or will not approve a specific warranty claim.

Bottom line is that one has to be willing to roll the dice a bit or keep the car all OEM stock, if one is too concerned about potential issues not being cover by Audi. However, as the customer, there are reasonable steps to double check a remap (or other mod) to help ensure that one doesn't end up with major issues from the remap. In other words there are ways to help mitigate/lower the risk.

My recommendation is to data log after any tune/tune update and make sure the engine is running within safe parameters. Look at/for boost pressure, air to fuel ratio, misfire events, timing pull, knock events, and fault codes. If you just look at the basics like the items below, you can tell if the tune is reasonably safe:

running a safe AFR under high load/manifold pressure 
don't have misfire or knock events
no to little timing pull (even across cylinders)
boost pressure is in spec per the tune
no fault codes

UM could certainly provide better specifics to look for when logging with VAGCOM when running their tune.

Hopefully we will start to see actual data from the real world once it warms up. Data like 0-60, 1/4 mile (ET and terminal velocity), etc would quickly validate or dismiss the claims from the various TT-TS tuners.

Now how to decide between all of these great options for remapping/tuning the TT-RS...


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Jeff, a few follow up questions:

1) I understand that VAGCOM can be used to adjust some of the parameters. Can you post some details of what can be tweaked by the customer. You have mentioned boost already. Any other customer configurable parameters available? Also, what are the ranges of the adjustments?

2) Is it correct that Stage 2 requires a downpipe with no/high flow cats?

3) I have to pass a OBD II readiness and fault code scan every year for emissions testing. With my son's 11 GTI, we have a Stage 2 tune ('no test pipe'), downpipe with high flow cat, and 42DD O2 sensor spacers. Can you provide a Stage 2 tune with all checks enabled ('no test pipe')? Any experience with whether the TT-RS emissions checks would work out okay as with our GTI? 

I believe someone posted that this setup worked a while back, but with a different remap of course.

(PM response if you would like)

Thanks!


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

1. user adjustments in the tune:

We took over 2 adaptation channels. Theses are naitive in all the VW/Audi ecu's since ~'96.
These are disabled on the TTRS.

We chose this route of user entry because it is the most intuitive to use.

Channel 09: Octane adjustment
- enter the octane rating of the fuel that is in the fuel tank.
example: 
If you fill the tank from empty with 87 octane, enter '87' 
If you mix 87 and 93 in a 50/50 ratio, enter '90'


Channel 12: Boost adjustment
-take the desired boost divide by 10, enter this number.
Example: 
to run 2000mb max pressure, enter '200'
to run 2250mb max pressure, enter '225'
to run MAX pressure, enter '255'
to run STOCK pressure curve, enter '179'


2. No o2 sensor spacers are required. (that's a solution form the ~90's I cant believe people still sell these 'spacers')
No issues passing emissions properly.
We typically do not call our tunes by 'stage 1' or 'stage 2' or 'stage x' for smaller changes.
example: if you want a 7500rpm rev limiter, we can do this, but we dont call this 'stage 2+' or whatever.
Short: we build your tune to suit your needs, simply ask.

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Jefnes3 said:


> 1. user adjustments in the tune:
> 
> We took over 2 adaptation channels. Theses are naitive in all the VW/Audi ecu's since ~'96.
> These are disabled on the TTRS.
> ...


Nice to see some innovation in the VW/Audi tuning market. :thumbup:


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Marty said:


> Nice to see some innovation in the VW/Audi tuning market. :thumbup:


Yes, very cool. Definitely made the top of my list. I have been looking for this exact approach...

Now I just need to wrap up a couple of other car projects so that I can start modding the TT-RS this spring


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Very cool stuff! Reminds me of REVO and the SPS3 tweaks a user can make. I ran REVO on my 2001 for many, many years. Once you dial it in, it is pretty much 'set it and forget it' but nice flexibility nonetheless. :thumbup:


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

JohnLZ7W said:


> The Stage 3 cars are running the stock clutch and are doing ok so far. Don Istook ran the stock clutch for a full race season and he said it had very little wear. His car is running Revo software.


That's right, I forgot. He showed me the car last year at the SCCA Runoffs, and I believe he did mention it was the stock clutch. Very encouraging. (Revo, forgot about them) 



JohnLZ7W said:


> Was there 25-30 times that much testing on the previous stage 1 tunes you used? Did you worry about requiring a clutch or FMIC with the other tunes? What makes this one different?


No, but no one ever suggested that those Stage 1 tunes were too aggressive for a stock clutch or intercooler. I've just seen a few posts suggesting that with the TTRS tunes. To me, Stage 1 should mean software only, with no need to upgrade other hardware components.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

hightechrdn said:


> These modifications all have some level of risk, just depends whether you think the risk is worth the reward (faster, better handling, different look, etc). Any of the ECU tunes/remaps technically void your powertrain warranty, so one is assuming some risk just from OEM parts failing unrelated to the tune. This doesn't mean that Audi will or will not approve a specific warranty claim.
> 
> Bottom line is that one has to be willing to roll the dice a bit or keep the car all OEM stock, if one is too concerned about potential issues not being cover by Audi. However, as the customer, there are reasonable steps to double check a remap (or other mod) to help ensure that one doesn't end up with major issues from the remap. In other words there are ways to help mitigate/lower the risk.
> 
> ...


My feeling is this...yes, there is definitely an added risk you take anytime you try to increase the performance of a given set of hardware. But for Stage 1, I believe the tuner should be delivering a product that they believe will not overstress those components. Likewise, I believe the tuner should carry out the testing you suggest, and that I should not have to. I want to be treated like a (paying) customer, and not like a guinea pig. 

Kudos to Jeffrey for being honest about his concerns.


----------



## Timster (May 23, 2012)

I currently have a stage I from APR - would love to get this UM tune and do before and after dyno to compare the two. Probably won't have cash in hand until next month since budget is a bit tight lately...


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

My though and .02 on the matter:

This tune has seen fewer actually road miles and testing vs any of the others.
It allows user to tweak with stuff, ala Revo. Spend some time on the oversea's forum where Revo is more common. The last thing I want to do is to constantly play with the BTF settings depending on the day, so I can always run on the ragged edge of performance.

People are quick to jump on board the "xx and xx tunes have misfire issues".
What happens when someone all to eager to gain an advantage runs far too much timing and advance on **** gas? Can the tune pull enough to save the motor?

This isn't a 30-40K car that you can go grab another motor for cheaply..

I'll stick to APR, and then to the Stage3 kit when it's released.
I've probably put a combined 300k+ miles on APR tunes over the years, and I've never had an issue. Never have I had to pull over and adjust settings because it's 20 degrees colder today.


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

joneze93tsi said:


> My though and .02 on the matter:
> 
> This tune has seen fewer actually road miles and testing vs any of the others.
> It allows user to tweak with stuff, ala Revo. Spend some time on the oversea's forum where Revo is more common. The last thing I want to do is to constantly play with the BTF settings depending on the day, so I can always run on the ragged edge of performance.
> ...


I don't understand why anyone deciding to run ridiculous timing and/or boost and blowing their engine would be the fault of UM. Is it because they're giving you the tools to do so? If so, that would be like me blaming the hammer company for smashing my finger when trying to hammer a nail.

When the car is tuned, it comes with specific timing and boost settings. These settings are safe for the car in its current state. If you decide to go above and beyond that, well then, that's completely on you. I like knowing the tools are there to do so though, and I even like the fact that I can de-tune the car if I'm going on a long trip and want to get better mpg. That to me is where the value is.

For me personally, I would rather have a tune with these customization options rather than APR's tune which can cause the car to misfire as is reported by multiple people in the other thread. Since you already have all of your money invested in APR though I can see where you're coming from.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

I don't know for sure but I doubt the adjustment range offered via vagcom is enough to put things in danger, at least I'd hope not. You never know though but it looks like the only variables are boost and octane. Maybe A/F ratios are coded off boost request so someone doesn't inadvertently run too lean and timing is coded off octane level so someone doesn't over advance the timing. I don't know. From my years of REVO experience, I left it alone after I got it the way I wanted it. Any fine tuning after that was all done with a boost machine.


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

Timster said:


> I currently have a stage I from APR - would love to get this UM tune and do before and after dyno to compare the two. Probably won't have cash in hand until next month since budget is a bit tight lately...


Indeed, would love to see on one graph, a side-by-side comparison of all the tunes. Same car, same day, same dyno. Snowball chance in ....? :laugh:


----------



## infiniteecho (Apr 7, 2009)

joneze93tsi said:


> My though and .02 on the matter:
> 
> This tune has seen fewer actually road miles and testing vs any of the others.
> It allows user to tweak with stuff, ala Revo. Spend some time on the oversea's forum where Revo is more common. The last thing I want to do is to constantly play with the BTF settings depending on the day, so I can always run on the ragged edge of performance.
> ...


There isn't a need for anyone to touch any of the settings for the car to run perfectly right out of the box. The user adjustability is there in the event you _want _to make the most of everything. You'll never have to pull over and adjust settings because colder / warmer / your altitude changed, or anything of the sort. If you leave it as standard the car will perform marvelously. If you want to take it to the track, fill it up with 110 octane, and take advantage of the extra-potent fuel, you can choose to do so.

There is of course, some expectation that the end-user is going to use common sense. One can't expect to enter the 110 octane fuel setting into vag-com then fill the car with 87 without any consequences. It's no different than loading the 100 octane APR file and filling it with 87. In both scenarios, you're going to have a massively unhappy car. Using the settings responsibly will be the key to success.



Black BeauTTy said:


> I don't know for sure but I doubt the adjustment range offered via vagcom is enough to put things in danger, at least I'd hope not. You never know though but it looks like the only variables are boost and octane. Maybe A/F ratios are coded off boost request so someone doesn't inadvertently run too lean and timing is coded off octane level so someone doesn't over advance the timing. I don't know. From my years of REVO experience, I left it alone after I got it the way I wanted it. Any fine tuning after that was all done with a boost machine.


As I mentioned, it's not something where it is expected that one is going to fiddling with this stuff on a daily, weekly or even monthly basis. And, of course, usin common sense while adjusting the settings will go a long way to keeping everything working smoothly.



canuckttrs said:


> Indeed, would love to see on one graph, a side-by-side comparison of all the tunes. Same car, same day, same dyno. Snowball chance in ....? :laugh:


There have been dynos, but, us posting them opens the tuner's equivalent of Pandora's Box. When more and more people switch there will be dyno sheets that come public. I'm sure you'll have what you're looking for soon enough. :beer:


----------



## infiniteecho (Apr 7, 2009)

Drove bsmack's car yesterday. What a good time that TT-RS is. :thumbup:


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

infiniteecho said:


> Drove bsmack's car yesterday. What a good time that TT-RS is. :thumbup:


would love to see the UM Stage 2 dyno. did they not do one to get the numbers they are quoting on their website for stage 2? (435whp, 495wtq)

UM Tune


----------



## Southshorettrs (Jul 15, 2012)

United nice to see a MA tuner for this vehicle. My experiences from local shops around have been less than pleasant and we will leave it at that. For those curious to the real world differences of this tune and others BSMACK lets put together a little run and video it so those can see the actual difference compared to another STAGE 2 TTRS ( mine is APR so that will have to do). 

Graphs are graphs, but it's real world is where it matters most guys!!! The good old smile and butt dyno. UNITED, I really like the curves here and how the HP is pretty steady to redline. With the APR STAGE 2 I feel significant drop off after 5500 RPM on both TQ and HP. The last dyno I did reflected that as well, but also I do not think it was set up properly at the time so it may be inaccurate.

Either way the butt dyno is proof that it is hugely powerful from 3-5400RPM then poof...nothing 

I am excited for you guys and would love to come by and check out your facility. I am honestly not happy with my tune lately as I keep getting the same two codes for CEL and I'm beig told two different things by two different companies. Unfortunately my dealer, as nice as they are is so hesitant on touching the vehicle because of the tune so I can't get it checked out there.

Ina side note for those that hae to pass emissions every year if you have no cat and a HFC DP, you will have issues. I did the 42 O2 spacer and it does not do the trick at all. I original got no check engine light, but ever since I went stage 2 it's been a nightmare and honestly I do feel the car to be any faster than it was at stage 1.

I'm calling you guys first thing this morning to get an appointment and hopefully we can get my RS heathly again with a new upgrade!!


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

Southshorettrs said:


> words


We will definitely need to meet up and run our cars before you go to UM, just so we can see a comparison. I also want to take a really close look at your SC'd m3!


----------



## Timster (May 23, 2012)

let me know when you guys meet up...so we can compare my APR stage I too. Definitely interested in the UM tune, but strapped for cash this month.


----------



## crackkills (Mar 10, 2007)

Southshorettrs said:


> United nice to see a MA tuner for this vehicle. My experiences from local shops around have been less than pleasant and we will leave it at that. For those curious to the real world differences of this tune and others BSMACK lets put together a little run and video it so those can see the actual difference compared to another STAGE 2 TTRS ( mine is APR so that will have to do).
> 
> Graphs are graphs, but it's real world is where it matters most guys!!! The good old smile and butt dyno. UNITED, I really like the curves here and how the HP is pretty steady to redline. With the APR STAGE 2 I feel significant drop off after 5500 RPM on both TQ and HP. The last dyno I did reflected that as well, but also I do not think it was set up properly at the time so it may be inaccurate.
> 
> ...



What codes are you getting?


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

Is the weekend of the 23rd/24th good for us MA folk, weather permitting?


----------



## Southshorettrs (Jul 15, 2012)

Crack kills...for starters hilarious name and I'm dying laughing. So the same code I keep getting is 040B (I believe the numbers are accurate)..this is labeled in the Audi feedback that it has to do with the PCV crankcase ventilation..there are two different engines out there depending on when you go the car. My engine is the later build date and there is an extra sensor there. I want Audi to replace it and see if it fixes the problem but they will not do it which drives me crazy because I will pay out of pocket and don't care about audicare for this. Just want the stupid light off my dash and more importantly want to make sure nothing is damaging he engine


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Southshorettrs said:


> Crack kills...for starters hilarious name and I'm dying laughing. So the same code I keep getting is 040B (I believe the numbers are accurate)..this is labeled in the Audi feedback that it has to do with the PCV crankcase ventilation..there are two different engines out there depending on when you go the car. My engine is the later build date and there is an extra sensor there. I want Audi to replace it and see if it fixes the problem but they will not do it which drives me crazy because I will pay out of pocket and don't care about audicare for this. Just want the stupid light off my dash and more importantly want to make sure nothing is damaging he engine


You mentioned that the O2 sensor spacer stopped working when you went Stage 2 in your previous post... Are you actually getting any cat efficiency codes now with Stage 2? The PCV sensor fault would cause a car to fail emissions testing, but that likely is not related to the DP with HFC. Are you getting any other codes than the 040B one now?

Thanks


----------



## Timster (May 23, 2012)

bsmack said:


> Is the weekend of the 23rd/24th good for us MA folk, weather permitting?


Can't do this weekend - you guys go ahead and meet up.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

It was great to meet the UM team at the Water by the Bridge VAG car show/get to together in Louisville, KY this past weekend. 

I will definitely be giving them a call to tune my TT-RS for SoWo this year. 

UM - Once the TT-RS ECU has been flashed for the first time and 'unlocked', do you have any remote tuning options to save shipping the ECU back to CT for updates? I was waiting to purchase a DP and Stage 2 all at the same time, but if I don't have to ship back/forth to upgrade to Stage 2 at a later date, I may try to convince the wife to go ahead with Stage 1 now


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

joneze93tsi said:


> My though and .02 on the matter:
> 
> This tune has seen fewer actually road miles and testing vs any of the others.
> It allows user to tweak with stuff, ala Revo. Spend some time on the oversea's forum where Revo is more common. The last thing I want to do is to constantly play with the BTF settings depending on the day, so I can always run on the ragged edge of performance.
> ...


 Can the tune pull enough timing to pull the motor. Going by the TTRS engine that got melted by a tuner mentioned above, it appears not. Perhaps user adjustability isnt too wise, if even the developers themselves get it wrong  

The best thing about APR is that you know they dont get rid of OEM safety parameters to make power :thumbup:


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

Poverty said:


> The best thing about APR is that you know they dont get rid of OEM safety parameters to make power :thumbup:


 
The UM tune does not remove/change any OEM safety parameters to make more power, and we do not suffer from 'misfire' issues. :thumbup: 


Rhetorical question: Why is it that folks falsely assume that ~any tuner, with exception 
of (insert favorite tuner name here) must be making power by turning off/hiding/deleting 
OEM derived safety limits? 

We all increase boost (over oem software) so doesn't that mean we're all 'guilty'? 


-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

Jefnes3 said:


> The UM tune does not remove/change any OEM safety parameters to make more power, and we do not suffer from 'misfire' issues. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Rhetorical question: Why is it that folks falsely assume that ~any tuner, with exception
> ...


 It was in reference to the tuning company who melted the TTRS engine, nothing to do with you guys.


----------



## RaraK69 (Jan 16, 2001)

Poverty said:


> It was in reference to the tuning company who melted the TTRS engine, nothing to do with you guys.


Failure is discovery.


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

Want to give a huge thanks to Jeff @ UM.
The car is a completely different animal now. Pulls like a demon, but so smoothly it's insane.
Effortlessly brutal, seriously.

She drank a whole tank of fuel today, trying to find anything before AutoX begins next week.
It's truly awesome, and I have such better modulation ability of the rear end with the linear power it has now. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mfbmike (Feb 6, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Does UM have a TTS tune or just TTRS?


----------



## mfbmike (Feb 6, 2011)

SKNKWRX said:


> Does UM have a TTS tune or just TTRS?


AFAIK, they haven't publically released a 2.0 TSI tune yet despite there being a pretty high demand for one.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

FYI: Launch control and No Lift Shift is coming soon for TTRS.

Be sure and thank Matt @ UM UK. He's done the code work for all the features.


-Jeffrey Atwood
United Motorsport


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

Jefnes3 said:


> FYI: Launch control and No Lift Shift is coming soon for TTRS.
> 
> Be sure and thank Matt @ UM UK. He's done the code work for all the features.
> 
> ...



OMG, That is fantastic!
Can't wait!


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Jefnes3 said:


> FYI: Launch control and No Lift Shift is coming soon for TTRS.
> 
> Be sure and thank Matt @ UM UK. He's done the code work for all the features.
> 
> ...


Is that for the 6spd cars also? 

Okay dumb question on the no lift shift, as that would be a manual feature... 

Question still remains about Launch Control for the 6spd though  


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

hightechrdn said:


> Is that for the 6spd cars also?
> 
> Okay dumb question on the no lift shift, as that would be a manual feature...
> 
> ...




If you can: do a bit of searching in the Mk4 R32 forums. We have launch/NLS for the Mk4 R32 cars, all 6MT.

These features are for the 6MT cars. DSG cars already have them native.

I personally would like to do spark cut shift on the DSG cars, like we did on the Mk5 R32 DSG
cars, but, I dont see many TTRS DSG cars here in the states.

TTRS DSG cars in the UK: Head over to The Phrim.

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## ADK RS4 (Aug 16, 2007)

Looks like the RS will be flashed by UM at the wookies in the woods event. Will be brining all the tools we need to get the ECU out. 

No better place to break in new software!


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

ADK RS4 said:


> Looks like the RS will be flashed by UM at the wookies in the woods event. Will be brining all the tools we need to get the ECU out.
> 
> No better place to break in new software!



:thumbup:


----------



## 1QWIKWHP (Oct 19, 2012)

Will be bringing my car to UM on Thursday can't wait.. By the way jonezi how's the car is it learning the tune after a few days and what level is your boost set at. Thanks


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

1QWIKWHP said:


> Will be bringing my car to UM on Thursday can't wait.. By the way jonezi how's the car is it learning the tune after a few days and what level is your boost set at. Thanks



I have it on "max" boost or "255" and it's a monster.
The feeling you get in your chest in 4th on the freeway is nuts. PS: Even with increased boost there is no "misfire" or any hiccups just smooth power. The car progressively adds torque over a second and you just get pushed into your seat. There is far less driveline "shock" if you, and a lot less "on/off" feeling. You can even modulate boost around/coming out of corners, the car feels like it matured while still being ballistic on the freeway.

I'm really psyched about getting launch control and no lift shift as well. Love new developments that further the platform. I have a feeling we'll see some new impressive feats from the RS this summer!


----------



## 1QWIKWHP (Oct 19, 2012)

joneze93tsi said:


> I have it on "max" boost or "255" and it's a monster.
> The feeling you get in your chest in 4th on the freeway is nuts. PS: Even with increased boost there is no "misfire" or any hiccups just smooth power. The car progressively adds torque over a second and you just get pushed into your seat. There is far less driveline "shock" if you, and a lot less "on/off" feeling. You can even modulate boost around/coming out of corners, the car feels like it matured while still being ballistic on the freeway.
> 
> I'm really psyched about getting launch control and no lift shift as well. Love new developments that further the platform. I have a feeling we'll see some new impressive feats from the RS this summer!


Thanks for the reply... Car will have stg 1 tune until my RSC exhaust gets here but deff looking forward to Thursday.


----------



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

Jeff

are you going to do a tune for the apr stg3 tt rs when they release?

i had one of your tunes on my old mk4 turbo r32. LOVED it!

thanks, craig


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

canadacraig said:


> Jeff
> 
> are you going to do a tune for the apr stg3 tt rs when they release?
> 
> ...


Sure we 'can' do that, but why, unless there are issues that need sorting.

We'll likely make a turbo kit, if the opportunity presents itself.
(we have a lot of 2.5L 5cyl turbo experience already  )

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## Timster (May 23, 2012)

I'll definitely be switching over once the NLS and launch control are incorporated. APR can't seem to compete...or doesn't have the capacity to match performance and features.





Jefnes3 said:


> FYI: Launch control and No Lift Shift is coming soon for TTRS.
> 
> Be sure and thank Matt @ UM UK. He's done the code work for all the features.
> 
> ...


----------



## infiniteecho (Apr 7, 2009)

Timster said:


> I'll definitely be switching over once the NLS and launch control are incorporated. APR can't seem to compete...or doesn't have the capacity to match performance and features.


It was released today.  Per Facebook. :thumbup:


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

infiniteecho said:


> It was released today.  Per Facebook. :thumbup:


Can I get LC/NLS added via loaner tool somehow?


----------



## infiniteecho (Apr 7, 2009)

joneze93tsi said:


> Can I get LC/NLS added via loaner tool somehow?


Yup. :thumbup:


----------



## Deiniel (Jun 1, 2015)

Two years later... Those of you that had it installed: What's your verdict? Reviews? :thumbup: :thumbdown:


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm waiting too . Any actual TTRS owners switch from APR to UM ?


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

I didn't switch, but I have it. It's amazing. The throttle response is way better than stock, idle is smoother, part throttle boost control is better. The car drives the way it should have from the factory.


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

Well I will be getting the UM tune in January. Just got the 034 mid pipes in the mail yesterday so those will be going on this weekend. Already have the 034 downpipe. Can't wait to get this thing tuned. With the amount of time I have searched on any of the tunes for the TT-RS, I always come to the same conclusion. UM. If anyone has had a bad experience with their (UM) tune on the TT-RS, I have not seen nor heard of it. I think it's a no brainer!


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

Ginovega said:


> I'm waiting too . Any actual TTRS owners switch from APR to UM ?


The answer is yes. Do a search and you should find a Thread on the APR tune and some of the problems with it for our cars. One particular guy switched and I believe he stated he definitely felt more power, was smoother and had 0 issues with it. Obviously, the conversation of my tune can kick your tunes ass followed......lol. Anyhow.....he just basically stated he had both the APR and UM tunes and thought the UM tune was better. 

Zero issues goes a long way. Not saying their aren't any. Haven't heard of any though.


----------



## TraderGuy (Feb 3, 2013)

They can also port flash the TT-RS now. No need to pull the ECU and open it up.


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

Also had a friend switch from the APR Stage 3 tune to UM for the APR Stage 3 kit and he loves it. Makes way more power, much smoother idle. Part throttle power is better, no dip in the powerband anymore.


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys ! Probably going to have UM tune soon . 

$900 down the drain (APR TUNE)

I need to sell more bags of oranges by the traffic light .


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

Ginovega said:


> Thanks for the info guys ! Probably going to have UM tune soon .
> 
> $900 down the drain (APR TUNE)
> 
> I need to sell more bags of oranges by the traffic light .


So you have the APR tune right now and are having issues with it?


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

I started with UM Stage 2 tune on my 2012 TT-RS almost 3 years ago. Other than the LC being a bit much for (some) OEM clutches (not UM's fault/responsibility), the tune is awesome. I am running on an old version and don't even have the latest/greatest. Point being that even 2-3 years ago UM had a solid tune for the Audi 2.5L TFSI engine.


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

hightechrdn said:


> I started with UM Stage 2 tune on my 2012 TT-RS almost 3 years ago. Other than the LC being a bit much for (some) OEM clutches (not UM's fault/responsibility), the tune is awesome. I am running on an old version and don't even have the latest/greatest. Point being that even 2-3 years ago UM had a solid tune for the Audi 2.5L TFSI engine.



Your reply is exactly what I am talking about. All positive. Still have the stock clutch?


----------



## sciroccojoe (Aug 9, 2002)

I have a 2013 TT-RS and it is APR stage 3. I ran the APR software on it for about a month and decided to jump ship to UM. Its is unreal the difference between the two tunes. I have no idea why the apr tune is so bad in that kit but it is. 

The throttle response is 100000% better with the UM tune, the power band is way smoother, the car is so much easier to drive, the gas pedal is more touchy (which is amazing since the apr tune had almost a 1/2" of dead movement in the pedal), the apr tune had a strange burp in mid rpm's and almost full throttle and the idle was really rough after the car sat for a couple days.

for some reason APR swaps out the 3 bar oem map sensor for an aftermarket 4 bar map sensor. UM goes back to a 3 bar and tunes the car the correct way. instead of tricking the ecu with two different map sensors like apr.


if you are on the fence do not hesitate! the UM tune is so much better and more custom based on location, fuel, boost, mods ect ect ect.


I felt the car was pretty fast wit the APR tune but it was very touchy and kinda a pain to drive since the throttle was so messed up. The UM is down right crazy fast! better power band, pulls like a raped ape! such an improvement.


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

sciroccojoe said:


> I have a 2013 TT-RS and it is APR stage 3. I ran the APR software on it for about a month and decided to jump ship to UM. Its is unreal the difference between the two tunes. I have no idea why the apr tune is so bad in that kit but it is.
> 
> The throttle response is 100000% better with the UM tune, the power band is way smoother, the car is so much easier to drive, the gas pedal is more touchy (which is amazing since the apr tune had almost a 1/2" of dead movement in the pedal), the apr tune had a strange burp in mid rpm's and almost full throttle and the idle was really rough after the car sat for a couple days.
> 
> ...


Hi Joe! Glad you could give your opinion after switching. Glad you took the advice and switched. Now come to MD and give me a ride. Lol.


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

Does the sport button also works the same on the UM tune? Diff throttle map?

I also want to thank you for the info and knowledge u all shared .


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

Ginovega said:


> Does the sport button also works the same on the UM tune? Diff throttle map?
> 
> I also want to thank you for the info and knowledge u all shared .


No. The throttle maps in sport and normal are the same with the UM tune. 

Sport button stiffens the suspension and opens the flap, if still hooked up like stock. My car has the flap on a separate switch, so the sport button only makes the suspension stiffer and I love it that way.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

DFW RS said:


> Your reply is exactly what I am talking about. All positive. Still have the stock clutch?


A little off topic, but hopefully helpful... 

Yes, still have the OEM clutch. It has held up to daily (spirited) driving for 10k-15k miles and a track day. It did however overheat and temporarily stop grabbing when I did a couple of very amateur standing starts with Launch Control when I first got the UM tune. 

I have a twin disc clutch and SMF waiting to be installed once I have the upgraded synchronizer parts from Poverty (see his thread on this forum about the custom synchro parts he is having made).

BTW... Talking to Hank at Iroz Motorsports, he says they are having good results with the Sachs paddle type disc and matching pressure plate with the OEM DMF. That combo seems to handle high power and launch control, without hurting the synchronizers. I would go that direction, if I didn't already have the twin disc setup in the garage. 

Note that the UM tune DOES NOT REQUIRE a new/different clutch! A better clutch would just bring piece of mind and allow one to use Launch Control much more often/aggressively. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

Evilevo said:


> No. The throttle maps in sport and normal are the same with the UM tune.
> 
> Sport button stiffens the suspension and opens the flap, if still hooked up like stock. My car has the flap on a separate switch, so the sport button only makes the suspension stiffer and I love it that way.




Cool Beans ! I always leave it on sport mode anyway . I just press it off when the road is bumpy .

Yes , my exhaust is still stock with 034 DP and cat- deletes which is loud enough .

I'm just trying to decide either to take it to Charlotte ( 3hr drive )or do the loaner tool program and somebody do it 

for me . Shop also have a vag com . 

And on the other side . . . . .does anybody know how to disable that Innovative ,worry free , state of the art , Hill assist ?

Germans care about our safety too much that's why they didn't give us the DSG ! 

They give us the Hill assist instead !::laugh:


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Ginovega said:


> Cool Beans ! I always leave it on sport mode anyway . I just press it off when the road is bumpy .
> 
> Yes , my exhaust is still stock with 034 DP and cat- deletes which is loud enough .
> 
> ...



Why would you need someone to flash your car if you barrow the flashing tool? If you can hook up the cable to the OBDII port and press/click some buttons, you should be able to flash the car! (A couple of years ago, the first ECU flash required sending/taking the ECU to UM or the tuner of your choice for at least that first flash. Afterwards, you could then flash it via the OBDII port. Luckily they no longer have to open the ECU's on the new cars.)


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

hightechrdn said:


> Why would you need someone to flash your car if you barrow the flashing tool? If you can hook up the cable to the OBDII port and press/click some buttons, you should be able to flash the car! (A couple of years ago, the first ECU flash required sending/taking the ECU to UM or the tuner of your choice for at least that first flash. Afterwards, you could then flash it via the OBDII port. Luckily they no longer have to open the ECU's on the new cars.)[/
> 
> What I'm trying to say is after I load the tune ( nearest UM dealer which is 3hr drive or have the loaner tool shipped ) then I let my local shop tweak boost , octane , launch control and all that good stuff since they have vag com .


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

Ginovega said:


> hightechrdn said:
> 
> 
> > Why would you need someone to flash your car if you barrow the flashing tool? If you can hook up the cable to the OBDII port and press/click some buttons, you should be able to flash the car! (A couple of years ago, the first ECU flash required sending/taking the ECU to UM or the tuner of your choice for at least that first flash. Afterwards, you could then flash it via the OBDII port. Luckily they no longer have to open the ECU's on the new cars.)
> ...



You don't need to mess with any of that stuff once it is flashed. Launch control is done on the fly using the gas and brake pedal. The flash comes set for 93 if you are in an area that has it and it comes set at 2450mBAR out of 2550mBAR. So unless you want to raise the boost to the maximum, you don't need to mess with anything.


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

Evilevo said:


> No. The throttle maps in sport and normal are the same with the UM tune.
> 
> Sport button stiffens the suspension and opens the flap, if still hooked up like stock. My car has the flap on a separate switch, so the sport button only makes the suspension stiffer and I love it that way.


Is the throttle map the same as non-S mode, or did they copy the Overly touchy S mapping into the "stock" mode?

(I hate switching to S mode and over revving on every downshift because the throttle is so touchy.)


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

ZPrime said:


> Is the throttle map the same as non-S mode, or did they copy the Overly touchy S mapping into the "stock" mode?
> 
> (I hate switching to S mode and over revving on every downshift because the throttle is so touchy.)


They improved throttle response in normal mode, but not by making it quicker, to me it seems like they actually make it so you have to press the pedal further to get more boost. Which in turn makes it much easier to modulate the throttle and boost compared to stock. This is then copied to S mode.


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

Evilevo said:


> They improved throttle response in normal mode, but not by making it quicker, to me it seems like they actually make it so you have to press the pedal further to get more boost. Which in turn makes it much easier to modulate the throttle and boost compared to stock. This is then copied to S mode.


:thumbup:

Jeff is a wizard. 

I would guess that the "improved throttle response" just comes from increased power / tuning, rather than screwing with the actual throttle mapping. In past experience with UM, Jeff seems to respect the benefit of a proper linear throttle response rather than the "fake increased performance, bro" that comes with a screwy non-linear throttle pedal.

It astounds me that Audi did this with S mode, it has no business being in a sports car, so I'll be happy to have it gone.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

Evilevo said:


> You don't need to mess with any of that stuff once it is flashed. Launch control is done on the fly using the gas and brake pedal. The flash comes set for 93 if you are in an area that has it and it comes set at 2450mBAR out of 2550mBAR. So unless you want to raise the boost to the maximum, you don't need to mess with anything.


Current release is ~tad different.

We changed the boost setting (CH12) to PSI. 
0 to 28psi is available since we sorted getting past 2560mb.

Stock turbo:
no more peak power gain vs running ~23psi, since the turbo was maxed already.
This change just makes more midrange available and useful on non-stock turbo.
Example: GT35 running ~27-28 psi will get you near 600awhp, on stock motor.

Other notes:
We are fiddling a bit with E85: This is from work with Iroz.
Big turbo: no problem. We have test cars in the mid 30's psi and Iroz 1/2 mile 996T killer at ~750awhp.


Thanks for the support, gents.


-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

Do you also offer 30 day guarantee ?


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi Jeff, do you sell a flashing interface/cable, have a loaner program, or require customers to send the ECU to you or go to an UM dealer? I would like to update the UM tune to the latest version. I may also upgrade to a hybrid or larger turbo, install an upgraded HPFP, etc. Since I don't have a UM dealer nearby, it would be good to be able to flash the car myself to avoid shipping the ECU back and forth multiple times. 

I have one of your original TT-RS Stage 2 tunes loaded now. I set the boost setting to 2550 early on and have left it there for something like 3 years. Would I be better off lowering the setting with a stock turbo? 

If it would be better if I called you to discuss, just let me know... Would be happy to do so. 

Thank you and Merry Christmas! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

I have UM stage 2.How do I "plug in Vag.Com to my car computer??"


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

madmac48 said:


> I have UM stage 2.How do I "plug in Vag.Com to my car computer??"


1) Go to http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/
2) Order one of their interface cables (They range from $250-$500 for the "enthusiast" models. I have the $350 version which works great with the TT-RS. Please confirm with UM and Ross Tech before purchasing the $250 "micro" version... I am not 100% sure it will work or not for this application. The $350 version is going to be better for data logging, so I would personally recommend at least getting that model.)
3) Install VAGCOM software on your PC/laptop
4) Plug in VAGCOM interface cable between your PC/laptop and TT-RS
5) Open up the VAGCOM application and follow the instructions from UM

Hope this helps.


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

hightechrdn said:


> 1) Go to http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/
> 2) Order one of their interface cables (They range from $250-$500 for the "enthusiast" models. I have the $350 version which works great with the TT-RS. Please confirm with UM and Ross Tech before purchasing the $250 "micro" version... I am not 100% sure it will work or not for this application. The $350 version is going to be better for data logging, so I would personally recommend at least getting that model.)
> 3) Install VAGCOM software on your PC/laptop
> 4) Plug in VAGCOM interface cable between your PC/laptop and TT-RS
> ...


Assuming the setting is just being programmed through an adaptation channel on the engine, a Micro-CAN _should_ be fine for any car 2006+ (including all Mk2 TT). I think you may need the full K-line capable cable if you want to be able to mess with actual flashing some modules on the car, but that's not an everyday thing or something that most people would do. MicroCAN can datalog just the same as the $350 version.


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

Jefnes3 said:


> Current release is ~tad different.
> 
> We changed the boost setting (CH12) to PSI.
> 0 to 28psi is available since we sorted getting past 2560mb.
> ...


Thanks Jeff. Is it worth getting the tune updated from the version I have to the newer one? My tune was flashed at Waterfest this year.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

Evilevo said:


> Thanks Jeff. Is it worth getting the tune updated from the version I have to the newer one? My tune was flashed at Waterfest this year.


'Worth it' is subjective.

Get the update if/when: You upgrade the stock clutch, and wish to run more midrange boost.

Running full ~28psi will put down ~500+ ftlbs at the wheels.

Call us at the shop if you need help getting updated. 203 889 0008

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## vdubpilot (Apr 30, 2005)

Hi, new TTRS owner here and I've heard nothing but good things about the UM tune. Is it still a requirement to send in the ECU for the initial flash? If so is it easy to remove myself? I'm going back and forth between midpipe/exhaust setup or going straight for just a tune/downpipe. Thanx for the info!


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

vdubpilot said:


> Hi, new TTRS owner here and I've heard nothing but good things about the UM tune. Is it still a requirement to send in the ECU for the initial flash? If so is it easy to remove myself? I'm going back and forth between midpipe/exhaust setup or going straight for just a tune/downpipe. Thanx for the info!


Bench flashing no longer required and they have a loaner program. Request them to provide the latest tune that allows 28# boost. I hope you have an upgraded clutch. The midrange is sick on the new version.


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

steelcurtain said:


> Yes and yes. Request them to provide the latest tune that allows 28# boost. I hope you have an upgraded clutch. The midrange is sick on the new version.


It is not required to send the ECU. Go to a UM dealer. They will load the software onto your ECU. Had mine done last week at Bar Tuning. If you live more than a certain distance away, UM will send you a laptop to load it yourself.......for an additional fee. I drove 4 hours away to get mine done. Did not have to though because of the distance. Oh no........had 4 hours to drive back with a kick a$$ tune......lol. Thanks Jeff and UM. :beer:


----------



## vdubpilot (Apr 30, 2005)

So I keep hearing both...I need someone from UM and I'm waiting to hear back on an email I sent. If I don't have to remove it that's great, I don't mind the 3hr drive to a shop. I have a stock clutch at 20k miles right now, so I'm wondering if I should go stage 2 without an upgrade. Thinking I will do stage 1 and add decatted mids along with a catback. Stage 2 and dp will come later after I've put some miles on and upgraded the clutch...


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

vdubpilot said:


> So I keep hearing both...I need someone from UM and I'm waiting to hear back on an email I sent. If I don't have to remove it that's great, I don't mind the 3hr drive to a shop. I have a stock clutch at 20k miles right now, so I'm wondering if I should go stage 2 without an upgrade. Thinking I will do stage 1 and add decatted mids along with a catback. Stage 2 and dp will come later after I've put some miles on and upgraded the clutch...


Just go stage 2. I have the downpipe and catless mids along with the UM stage 2 tune. 22k miles on my car with the stock clutch and no slippage as of yet. The tune is set at 24 psi for now until I do get a upgraded clutch. Once I get that done I will bump it up to 26, do some logs and go from there. I'm planning on doing a intercooler next unless my clutch starts slipping. I'm not doing any launches or getting crazy right now with it so I'm thinking my clutch will be fine for a little while.


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

DFW RS said:


> It is not required to send the ECU. Go to a UM dealer. They will load the software onto your ECU. Had mine done last week at Bar Tuning. If you live more than a certain distance away, UM will send you a laptop to load it yourself.......for an additional fee. I drove 4 hours away to get mine done. Did not have to though because of the distance. Oh no........had 4 hours to drive back with a kick a$$ tune......lol. Thanks Jeff and UM. :beer:


I corrected my post. TY


----------



## vdubpilot (Apr 30, 2005)

Thanx for the info fellas. DFW what dp and mids are you running? How is the sound, any drone? I'm looking at 034 dp and mid pipes or using milltek mids...


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

vdubpilot said:


> Thanx for the info fellas. DFW what dp and mids are you running? How is the sound, any drone? I'm looking at 034 dp and mid pipes or using milltek mids...


034 downpipe and mids. I have the stock sport catback exhaust. No drone at all. It just sounds more like a sports car should and its not loud. It does get louder when you floor it but I personally think it sounds pretty darn good. Videos on youtube don't do it any justice. Oh....and I also have the 034 cold air intake. Looks good and performs :beer:


----------



## vdubpilot (Apr 30, 2005)

DFW RS said:


> 034 downpipe and mids. I have the stock sport catback exhaust. No drone at all. It just sounds more like a sports car should and its not loud. It does get louder when you floor it but I personally think it sounds pretty darn good. Videos on youtube don't do it any justice. Oh....and I also have the 034 cold air intake. Looks good and performs :beer:


That's the setup I've been contemplating. I've looked at so many videos and different setups my head is spinning :banghead: Sounds like you're happy with it. I know that setup really ups the power first then sound, happy to hear no drone. Not convinced I really need all that just yet...was thinking more about the sound (mids and catback) then all that power later on. Really like the look of the 034 intake as well. I keep going back and forth...I'll figure it out one of these days :laugh:


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

vdubpilot said:


> That's the setup I've been contemplating. I've looked at so many videos and different setups my head is spinning :banghead: Sounds like you're happy with it. I know that setup really ups the power first then sound, happy to hear no drone. Not convinced I really need all that just yet...was thinking more about the sound (mids and catback) then all that power later on. Really like the look of the 034 intake as well. I keep going back and forth...I'll figure it out one of these days :laugh:


If you do the downpipe, you will only need to make one trip instead of 2 to the UM dealer. Just saying.  I know what you are saying about different setups driving you crazy. After my clutch and intercooler upgrade I want to do the Borla exhaust but its a bit to much sound wise so I will add some resonators to the borla. Just to cut it down a tad. 

Anyhow, you will love the UM tune.


----------



## vdubpilot (Apr 30, 2005)

Yup, Borla for me too...sounds nasty!


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

vdubpilot said:


> Thanx for the info fellas. DFW what dp and mids are you running? How is the sound, any drone? I'm looking at 034 dp and mid pipes or using milltek mids...


You have to stay DFW unless you want to don5 rebuilds like me due to synchro failure. Just about all Sfw people stage 2 have done the same. The ONLY upgrade. Ow that won't kill synchros is Sachs 4 puck with OEM flywheel. You can use OEM disk too but you will need to dial down the boost to at least 17# or it will eventually slip. 

There are aftermarket being made right now. I will have a set shipping from UK in February.

The Sachs setup is good for 850 crank HP but it's the torque and SMF that kills 'em


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Do you have any numbers at 28PSI on race fuel


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'm still on stock DP, I have decat mids and the OEM Sport exhaust... I like the sound of the sport exhaust, except I think it drones at "normal" highway speeds in 6th (~60-70MPH, which is the limit in most of Ohio).

I've been considering the full Corsa setup that is being sold by a guy on here, he lives like 40 mins from me so no dealing with shipping. The downpipe install looks like a massive bitch... but the full setup is then end-to-end 3" (it gets rid of the dual midpipes and goes to a single).

I'm not sure if single 3" is "better" than dual 2.5" though...?


----------



## Luxferro (Dec 31, 2015)

ZPrime said:


> I'm not sure if single 3" is "better" than dual 2.5" though...?


2 x 2.5" has more area than 3" http://www.calcunation.com/calculator/circle-area.php

It's has about 40% more area than a single 3" (9.82 vs 7.07). What that means in terms of flow, no clue... but the duals are bigger.


----------



## vdubpilot (Apr 30, 2005)

steelcurtain said:


> You have to stay DFW unless you want to don5 rebuilds like me due to synchro failure. Just about all Sfw people stage 2 have done the same. The ONLY upgrade. Ow that won't kill synchros is Sachs 4 puck with OEM flywheel. You can use OEM disk too but you will need to dial down the boost to at least 17# or it will eventually slip.
> 
> There are aftermarket being made right now. I will have a set shipping from UK in February.
> 
> The Sachs setup is good for 850 crank HP but it's the torque and SMF that kills 'em


Forgive me, but I'm not getting the whole DFW and SFW thing. Could you explain a bit more? Obviously I don't want to be rebuilding anything or upgrading clutches just yet. I figure I'll dial the boost down or keep it at the default as I don't race/track the car.


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

DFW = dual-mass flywheel
SFW = single-mass flywheel

The car comes stock with a dual-mass flywheel. Many guys have changed to a single-mass for quicker revving / throttle reaction I believe, but they then seem to experience synchro problems.

Many people claim that synchro problems are basically inevitable no matter what you do though. I'd love to see actual stats on whether people have had failure, combined with video of how they shift. Guys who are just constantly slamming through the gears quickly may be killing the gearbox themselves? No way to really be sure based on just stories on the internet.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm with you on that, I would like to see actual documented events


----------



## vdubpilot (Apr 30, 2005)

ZPrime said:


> DFW = dual-mass flywheel
> SFW = single-mass flywheel
> 
> The car comes stock with a dual-mass flywheel. Many guys have changed to a single-mass for quicker revving / throttle reaction I believe, but they then seem to experience synchro problems.
> ...


Thanx Z. I have no intent on changing from dual to single fly wheel. I can see this being a problem for the guys with lots of mods/power that launch and drive the car very hard with quick hard shifts. That seems primed for failures if they're weak synchros. I'm hoping a stage 2 tune, boost at default or dialed back, won't be an issue as I'm not going to track it or be WOT with quick hard shifts. Upgrade the clutch if it slips...but that's a whole diff issue than the synchros isn't it. 

Would love to see people come fwd about synchro failure but might be embarrassed to admit to grinding them up on their own? How could Audi build such a car with weak synchros?


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

vdubpilot said:


> Thanx Z. I have no intent on changing from dual to single fly wheel. I can see this being a problem for the guys with lots of mods/power that launch and drive the car very hard with quick hard shifts. That seems primed for failures if they're weak synchros. I'm hoping a stage 2 tune, boost at default or dialed back, won't be an issue as I'm not going to track it or be WOT with quick hard shifts. Upgrade the clutch if it slips...but that's a whole diff issue than the synchros isn't it.
> 
> Would love to see people come fwd about synchro failure but might be embarrassed to admit to grinding them up on their own? How could Audi build such a car with weak synchros?


I have APR Stage 2 with all bolt-ons and my clutch started slipping after about 1500 miles on the tune. I never have launched my car and I don't drive it hard.


----------



## vdubpilot (Apr 30, 2005)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> I have APR Stage 2 with all bolt-ons and my clutch started slipping after about 1500 miles on the tune. I never have launched my car and I don't drive it hard.


Thanx for the info! I've heard that APR is a very aggressive tune, that's why people were switching to UM...plus for the ability to adjust boost settings, launch control etc. I can make the tune less aggressive than it already is by lowering the boost so I'm hoping to be ok for a bit. If not...I'll upgrade the clutch. Seems others have been fine on the stock clutch with UM for a bit.


----------



## SconnieRoadie (Jan 15, 2016)

vdubpilot said:


> Thanx for the info! I've heard that APR is a very aggressive tune, that's why people were switching to UM...plus for the ability to adjust boost settings, launch control etc. I can make the tune less aggressive than it already is by lowering the boost so I'm hoping to be ok for a bit. If not...I'll upgrade the clutch. Seems others have been fine on the stock clutch with UM for a bit.


I read this from you on the audizine forum (I think, or perhaps elsewhere on vortex) and want you to be clear: if the base 93 stage 1 tune from UM gives 425 whp, that is seriously more aggressive than APR's tune which gives 367 at the wheel. If you are talking about the throttle response, yes, you are correct, but in terms of mods to the engine performance, based on the numbers, the "same" tune from UM gives almost 60 more whp!!! Now that's aggressive. But in terms of drivetrain, it is clear that UM is a much more "aggressive" tune.

Anyhoo... 

Sconnie


----------



## vdubpilot (Apr 30, 2005)

SconnieRoadie said:


> I read this from you on the audizine forum (I think, or perhaps elsewhere on vortex) and want you to be clear: if the base 93 stage 1 tune from UM gives 425 whp, that is seriously more aggressive than APR's tune which gives 367 at the wheel. If you are talking about the throttle response, yes, you are correct, but in terms of mods to the engine performance, based on the numbers, the "same" tune from UM gives almost 60 more whp!!! Now that's aggressive. But in terms of drivetrain, it is clear that UM is a much more "aggressive" tune.
> 
> Anyhoo...
> 
> Sconnie


Perhaps aggressive was not the right word. I've talked to an APR owner not happy with the drivability of the tune, it not being smooth, etc. He described it as more all out than others? And if you read back through this thread, about midway...you'll see some discussion on similar complaints with APR and instances of folks switching to UM and being much more happy. APR has a helluva tune but apparently it's just not as driver friendly or user friendly with regard to smoothness, and the ability to change parameters. Not hatin'...just sayin'...but I know plenty of people like their APR so whatever.


----------



## SconnieRoadie (Jan 15, 2016)

vdubpilot said:


> Perhaps aggressive was not the right word. I've talked to an APR owner not happy with the drivability of the tune, it not being smooth, etc. He described it as more all out than others? And if you read back through this thread, about midway...you'll see some discussion on similar complaints with APR and instances of folks switching to UM and being much more happy. APR has a helluva tune but apparently it's just not as driver friendly or user friendly with regard to smoothness, and the ability to change parameters. Not hatin'...just sayin'...but I know plenty of people like their APR so whatever.


Agreed about the UM software... and I have found that the hyper-aggressive throttle response from the APR software has caused me to embarrassingly kill my engine at more than a few stoplights (not racing mind you, but just daydreaming and not managing the throttle as I should/need to).

I am interested in all that UM has to offer but I am holding out for their dyno curves for stage 2 with default settings. If you sell it, show me what you got. 

You hear me, UM? 

I like the ability to mess with the boost and other parameters. APR has a rudimentary version of this (in terms of on the fly mods) that is implemented through a bluetooth odb-2 dongle and an android/apple app which I really love. Too bad APR doesn't have the tweakability of the UM stuff cuz I have invested a fair amount in it already.

Regards,

Sconnie


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

You both are correct and make great points. I would love to switch over to the UM and run 28psi with some race gas. My only issue is spending even more money on another Stage 2 tune, I wish they had a switch over price or give you a discount on a Stage 3 file if you go with a IROZ Turbo Kit. I will be installing my Sachs 4 puck next week because it sounds like the safest and most reliable choice to hold the power and torque needed for an aggressive Stage 2 and Stage 3. 

United Motorsport Please Chime In. Thanks! :beer::beer:


----------



## vdubpilot (Apr 30, 2005)

Dyno plot would be great. I'm actually heading to getting a baseline dyno pull done on Wednesday morning. I'm totally stock right now. Anticipating dp, midpipes, stage 2 UM by end of March. So I'll have another dyno to compare the before and after at default as I won't have an upgraded clutch. So...hopefully all goes according to plan and I'll have some good info...but a plot from UM sooner would be appreciated


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

SconnieRoadie said:


> Agreed about the UM software... and I have found that the hyper-aggressive throttle response from the APR software has caused me to embarrassingly kill my engine at more than a few stoplights (not racing mind you, but just daydreaming and not managing the throttle as I should/need to).
> 
> I am interested in all that UM has to offer but I am holding out for their dyno curves for stage 2 with default settings. If you sell it, show me what you got.
> 
> ...


A dyno sheet from UM wouldn't really prove much to compare it to APR. Every dyno reads different. The only way to compare dyno plots for APR vs UM would be to have the same car with APR dyno and then flash the UM tune immediately after and redyno the car. 



1.8 skeet skeet said:


> You both are correct and make great points. I would love to switch over to the UM and run 28psi with some race gas. My only issue is spending even more money on another Stage 2 tune, I wish they had a switch over price or give you a discount on a Stage 3 file if you go with a IROZ Turbo Kit. I will be installing my Sachs 4 puck next week because it sounds like the safest and most reliable choice to hold the power and torque needed for an aggressive Stage 2 and Stage 3.
> 
> United Motorsport Please Chime In. Thanks! :beer::beer:


I'm not sure about them subsidizing the cost if you switch, but I know that if you buy the Stage 2 tune from UM and then go bigger turbo with Iroz, all you pay is the difference in cost between the Stage 2 tune and the BT tune. UM has always done that pricing structure with all their tunes.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Evilevo said:


> I'm not sure about them subsidizing the cost if you switch, but I know that if you buy the Stage 2 tune from UM and then go bigger turbo with Iroz, all you pay is the difference in cost between the Stage 2 tune and the BT tune. UM has always done that pricing structure with all their tunes.


Well that's awesome news! Do you have experience with UM?


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Well that's awesome news! Do you have experience with UM?


Yes, I have UM stage 2 on my car and I love it. It drives much better than stock and it is much easier to modulate the throttle during part throttle. The car idles smoother than stock, it is easier to shift as there is no more rev hang and being able to adjust boost and octane and NLS is awesome.


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

^^ by "rev hang" what exactly do you mean?

The biggest weirdness I notice in the OEM program is that if I give it a fat throttle blip (trying to rev-match a downshift), it will rev up kind of slowly (boost lag?) and then seem to take overly long to drop, almost as though the throttle is sticking open (or perhaps the ECU is doing this on purpose?) It doesn't happen all the time and I can't figure out any rhyme or reason behind it. This is my first turbo car so I don't know if any of this is normal.

On the other hand, when I'm upshifting it seems to drop really quickly. I'm not fully used to the gearing yet so I'm usually not giving it enough throttle when I let the clutch back out - in Sport mode with its stupid sensitive throttle, I actually do better on upshifts since less pedal = more throttle there.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Evilevo said:


> Yes, I have UM stage 2 on my car and I love it. It drives much better than stock and it is much easier to modulate the throttle during part throttle. The car idles smoother than stock, it is easier to shift as there is no more rev hang and being able to adjust boost and octane and NLS is awesome.


That's awesome, have you pushed 28 psi with race gas? Also, have you had any other tune on your car besides UM? Are you still on stock clutch?


----------



## Luxferro (Dec 31, 2015)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> That's awesome, have you pushed 28 psi with race gas? Also, have you had any other tune on your car besides UM? Are you still on stock clutch?


Isn't 28psi well outside the efficiency range of the k16?


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Not during mid range, but I would say yes during the higher range


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Luxferro said:


> Isn't 28psi well outside the efficiency range of the k16?


23 psi maxed the turbo in the high range but not the mid-range. The v3 tune just provides higher numbers in the mid-range. Jeff stated that on his post. 

For anyone that questions or doesn't understand the SMF reality blowing synchs then read this. You will read about a group buy for aftermarket synchro but it is closed. I have one set shipping to me. I am keeping it for when I upgrade to the IMS1000 kit when I'm bored with 850hp. 

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?7242963-Audi-TTRS-upgraded-syncromesh

Hank Iroz has used the DMF and Sachs 4-puck clutch good on the 850 horsepower kit. Check out irozmotorsport.com. Hank is also on this forum but I don't think he is a forum sponsor. 

On the v2 tune this is what I put down on and ALL WHEEL DYNO running 100 octane (not 104 octane like the title states.)
These numbers are on 100 map, 3rd gear pull and had 0 correction during the entire pull. I could have easily bumped it up to 102. The power difference between 100 and 102 is pretty significant. 

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...-Stage-2-United-Motorsports-93-and-104-Octane

It's winter here and nobody is going to dyno in 30 degree weather so I don't have any numbers on v3 tune. I'll probably do one before I install the IMS850 kit Hank released recently. Check out irozmotorsports.com. All his dyno's have been on ALL WHEEL horsepower to all 4 wheels...not just the front 2. lol

The turbo only has so much in it. It dies hard at 5200 rpm regardless of vendor software. APR has a dynopack dyno Arin has stated for their Stage 3 tune that the dyno was only front wheel drive... 

Currently I run v3 tune on 5 gallons e85 to 11 gallons 93 octane US blend. With this setup I can officially run 102 map, full 28# boost and the thing is an absolute animal. On the v2 tune, I could run 106 map on same fueling. The v3 tune on pump 93 map felt like the 106 map on v2 tune. It really pulls in the mid-range compared to v2 tune using less timing advance.

The max horsepower isn't any different on v3 as it is on v2 due to the turbo being maxed out. The gain is all in the mid-range.


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

steelcurtain said:


> 23 psi maxed the turbo in the high range but not the mid-range. The v3 tune just provides higher numbers in the mid-range. Jeff stated that on his post.
> 
> For anyone that questions or doesn't understand the SMF reality blowing synchs then read this.


In my opinion its not a matter of not understanding the issue of using a SMF in the TT-RS, or questioning it. It's a matter of what exactly is causing the synchro issues. When I look at some of the cars that have had problems most of them have had Tunes, built motors, and some people think they are race car drivers. Do some of these people drive a manual transmission daily? Do they know how to drive one? Do they slam through the gears? Use NLS ? A couple guys had synchro issues and they have a stock tune right? Do they slam through the gears like they are pissed off? I'm not doubting anyone. My sychros might take a dump today. A couple guys had the stock setup which includes the DMF and stock clutch. Soooo........the SMF theory isn't exactly the entire issue. Using the stock DMF with the upgraded 4 puck sachs clutch might make it more forgiving but its probably not the answer.

I know how many TT-RS' are in the states or how many were brought here according to that one thread, but how many were built worldwide with a manual, and how many have had sychro issues? Is it 1%? IDK. It seems like all cars have a certain issue that everyone is like holy $hit. My car is going to blow up or whatever. The car I had b4 this one was a 2012 Golf R. Cam follower issues all over the place. Everyone was wanting to sell their cars. 

Oh ....this is the UM thread I forgot. Thanks for the tune guys. Loving it!


----------



## vdubpilot (Apr 30, 2005)

LOL yeah through all my reading and re-reading of threads discussing blown motors, clutches, and synchros makes me wonder what kind of driving/shifting is going on. Almost makes me reconsider my placed order of dp, mids and future UM stage 2  

Either I leave this thing stock (which would be a first for any of my cars) or I go ahead with the mods, keep the boost at default or less, and hopefully preserve everything. I don't plan on tracking/racing the car. Spirited daily driving is all and I put less than 8,000miles a year on my cars. 

Really I just want increased sound and some more power with better drivability than the stock tune...


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

vdubpilot said:


> LOL yeah through all my reading and re-reading of threads discussing blown motors, clutches, and synchros makes me wonder what kind of driving/shifting is going on. Almost makes me reconsider my placed order of dp, mids and future UM stage 2
> 
> Either I leave this thing stock (which would be a first for any of my cars) or I go ahead with the mods, keep the boost at default or less, and hopefully preserve everything. I don't plan on tracking/racing the car. Spirited daily driving is all and I put less than 8,000miles a year on my cars.
> 
> Really I just want increased sound and some more power with better drivability than the stock tune...


Just go on with your plan. You will be fine! :beer:


----------



## vdubpilot (Apr 30, 2005)

Something I'm trying to understand. This software is HUGE power to the wheel stage 2, advertising 435hp and 495tq to the wheel meaning with only a 15% loss we're at 500+hp crank...which is awesome. Just software and a downpipe. It's almost too good to be true. But then there is a company like 034 that has a turbo kit barely making 500hp crank on 100octane using a hpfp, downpipe, and software. 

I'm just trying to understand. Maybe 034 has the boost dialed way down? I'm just wondering if the motor is a little strung out on a UM stage 2 tune cranking out the same if not more power than a kit built with an upgraded hybrid turbo, better fuel pump, etc? To get the same power from UM with just a downpipe vs spending almost $8k on a turbo kit with downpipe? Seems odd no? 

I love the potential of this tune, and I love 034 as I've purchased their products...just noticing 2 different ways to get the same power for a huge difference in $$$ and hardware...why go for the turbo kit?


----------



## Deiniel (Jun 1, 2015)

vdubpilot said:


> Something I'm trying to understand. This software is HUGE power to the wheel stage 2, advertising 435hp and 495tq to the wheel meaning with only a 15% loss we're at 500+hp crank...which is awesome. Just software and a downpipe. It's almost too good to be true. But then there is a company like 034 that has a turbo kit barely making 500hp crank on 100octane using a hpfp, downpipe, and software.
> 
> I'm just trying to understand. Maybe 034 has the boost dialed way down? I'm just wondering if the motor is a little strung out on a UM stage 2 tune cranking out the same if not more power than a kit built with an upgraded hybrid turbo, better fuel pump, etc? To get the same power from UM with just a downpipe vs spending almost $8k on a turbo kit with downpipe? Seems odd no?
> 
> I love the potential of this tune, and I love 034 as I've purchased their products...just noticing 2 different ways to get the same power for a huge difference in $$$ and hardware...why go for the turbo kit?


Beware of hp numbers on different dynos. Better analize power gains using the same dyno (stock vs tuned). You can have a car on one dyno making 435whp, and go to a mustang dyno and make A LOT less. 

Nevertheless, good question for either 034 or UM to answer.


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

ZPrime said:


> ^^ by "rev hang" what exactly do you mean?
> 
> The biggest weirdness I notice in the OEM program is that if I give it a fat throttle blip (trying to rev-match a downshift), it will rev up kind of slowly (boost lag?) and then seem to take overly long to drop, almost as though the throttle is sticking open (or perhaps the ECU is doing this on purpose?) It doesn't happen all the time and I can't figure out any rhyme or reason behind it. This is my first turbo car so I don't know if any of this is normal.
> 
> On the other hand, when I'm upshifting it seems to drop really quickly. I'm not fully used to the gearing yet so I'm usually not giving it enough throttle when I let the clutch back out - in Sport mode with its stupid sensitive throttle, I actually do better on upshifts since less pedal = more throttle there.


What you described is the exact revhang issue, as well as when you let off the throttle in gear and it feels like it takes a second for the throttle plate to actually close. UM fixes this and it drives like a car should. 


1.8 skeet skeet said:


> That's awesome, have you pushed 28 psi with race gas? Also, have you had any other tune on your car besides UM? Are you still on stock clutch?


I have only ran 20-22psi on my car on 93oct. Never put in racegas or any mix of E85. I am still on the stock clutch and haven't had any issues with it slipping yet thankfully but I've only put around 5k miles on it since stage 2.


----------



## milo (Feb 19, 2002)

Anyone with UM tune running E85? :thumbup:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

I sent them an email with no response yet. I would like to switch from APR, but they aren't making it easy by any means. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> I sent them an email with no response yet. I would like to switch from APR, but they aren't making it easy by any means.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Give UM a call directly. They are a small operation and don't sit on VWVortex all day answering questions. Not trying to be a jerk to you, but Jeff from UM doesn't post that often, at least in this sub-forum.

I have had the "v1" UM Stage 2 tune for something like 3 years on my TT-RS. Going to contact UM about upgrading to the newer version, as the improvements in mid-range sound awesome.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

hightechrdn said:


> Give UM a call directly. They are a small operation and don't sit on VWVortex all day answering questions. Not trying to be a jerk to you, but Jeff from UM doesn't post that often, at least in this sub-forum.
> 
> I have had the "v1" UM Stage 2 tune for something like 3 years on my TT-RS. Going to contact UM about upgrading to the newer version, as the improvements in mid-range sound awesome.


If you read my post again, I said that I emailed them. It was directly through their company email. I didn't see a direct phone number to call them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> If you read my post again, I said that I emailed them. It was directly through their company email. I didn't see a direct phone number to call them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From their Contact page on their website... 

Office Hours: 9AM to 5PM EST
Email: *[email protected]
Phone: +1-203-889-0008
Address:*255 Moffitt Street, Stratford, CT 06615

I do agree that they should respond to emails. However, they could be busy working on some tunes for the new Big Turbo kits from IROZ Motorsports 

I have been able to get ahold of UM via phone, when I had questions. Also met Jeff at Water by the Bridge in Louisville KY a few years ago, back when US based tuning for the TT-RS was still relatively new. Nice guy and very willing to share information on the issues/solutions with TT-RS tuning at that point in time. 

Good luck. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks, I will give him a call.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Thanks, I will give him a call.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had the same issue. Called UM and spoke with Fred. Cool guy, answered my question in less than a minute.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

DFW RS said:


> I had the same issue. Called UM and spoke with Fred. Cool guy, answered my question in less than a minute.


Awesome, thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Aimstylus (May 21, 2009)

Awaiting my Sachs 4-Puck so I can get my hands on the new mid-range file


----------



## vdubpilot (Apr 30, 2005)

Aimstylus said:


> Awaiting my Sachs 4-Puck so I can get my hands on the new mid-range file


New as in how new? I got the stage 2 back in Feb...is there an update to that?


----------



## Aimstylus (May 21, 2009)

vdubpilot said:


> New as in how new? I got the stage 2 back in Feb...is there an update to that?


I went stage two late last year. I am speaking about the 28lb mid-range tune that will place the torque to ~500 as per Jeff's post.


----------



## vdubpilot (Apr 30, 2005)

Aimstylus said:


> I went stage two late last year. I am speaking about the 28lb mid-range tune that will place the torque to ~500 as per Jeff's post.


Gotcha, that's where I'm at then. Though I have the boost conservatively set at 21 as I've yet to upgrade the clutch...car still feels crazy fast even dialed back


----------



## Aimstylus (May 21, 2009)

vdubpilot said:


> Gotcha, that's where I'm at then. Though I have the boost conservatively set at 21 as I've yet to upgrade the clutch...car still feels crazy fast even dialed back



I'm at max boost and want MOAR


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

the 500ft/lbs is only available thru e85. If enough people show interest in a Flex Fuel solution, and somebody can lend UM a car for a couple of weeks, I know he would develop the fully automatic adjust ethanol content stuff that would allow for any fuel to be used without reflash or issues. He has it on the MED9 ecu on the MK6 golf R, which is practically the same ECU.


----------



## sciroccojoe (Aug 9, 2002)

i have an APR stage 3 TTSR and I switched to UM in november. The car ran great for the short time I drove the car before putting it away for winter. Now i am having issues with the car building boost pat 20psi. it get to 20psi pretty quick then all of the sudden it stops and hold boost there then throws a "low boost" fault code every single time. its not going into limp mode at all either which is strange.

I'm dropping the car off at my local UM shop on monday so they can do some logs for Jeff and Fred at UM. I hope this gets figured out asap since I'm going to Euro Experience in two weeks.

Any thought or ideas? anything that i can check on my own before I start throwing money at it ?


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

Was there gas inside the tank before you put it away for winter ? Ethanol in it ? :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## sciroccojoe (Aug 9, 2002)

there was a little gas in the car, about 1/4 tank. I have ran a couple tanks of gas in the car since I pulled it out of storage.


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

URHank said:


> the 500ft/lbs is only available thru e85. If enough people show interest in a Flex Fuel solution, and somebody can lend UM a car for a couple of weeks, I know he would develop the fully automatic adjust ethanol content stuff that would allow for any fuel to be used without reflash or issues. He has it on the MED9 ecu on the MK6 golf R, which is practically the same ECU.


Somebody get an RS there STAT!!!

Absolutely LOVING the Stage 2+ custom tune in TTremoRS. The car is an absolute beast, but only in a good way. In no way unpredictable. Great job from UM, thanks Matt and Jeff!


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

sciroccojoe said:


> i have an APR stage 3 TTSR and I switched to UM in november. The car ran great for the short time I drove the car before putting it away for winter. Now i am having issues with the car building boost pat 20psi. it get to 20psi pretty quick then all of the sudden it stops and hold boost there then throws a "low boost" fault code every single time. its not going into limp mode at all either which is strange.
> 
> I'm dropping the car off at my local UM shop on monday so they can do some logs for Jeff and Fred at UM. I hope this gets figured out asap since I'm going to Euro Experience in two weeks.
> 
> Any thought or ideas? anything that i can check on my own before I start throwing money at it ?


I know you stated you were dropping it off today but I would have started checking for boost leaks. Checking to make sure all hose clamps are tight.


----------



## sciroccojoe (Aug 9, 2002)

I did start that process and I didn't come across anything. the shop is going to do a smoke test to see if they come across any leaks, log the car and hopefully find the issue. fingers crossed it is something stupid like a boost leak and not anything major


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

sciroccojoe said:


> I did start that process and I didn't come across anything. the shop is going to do a smoke test to see if they come across any leaks, log the car and hopefully find the issue. fingers crossed it is something stupid like a boost leak and not anything major


Drop the car off with me. I'll get it working :laugh:


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

sciroccojoe said:


> i have an APR stage 3 TTSR and I switched to UM in november. The car ran great for the short time I drove the car before putting it away for winter. Now i am having issues with the car building boost pat 20psi. it get to 20psi pretty quick then all of the sudden it stops and hold boost there then throws a "low boost" fault code every single time. its not going into limp mode at all either which is strange.
> 
> I'm dropping the car off at my local UM shop on monday so they can do some logs for Jeff and Fred at UM. I hope this gets figured out asap since I'm going to Euro Experience in two weeks.
> 
> Any thought or ideas? anything that i can check on my own before I start throwing money at it ?


If it ran good at one point and now is not, it is most likely a hardware issue. I have had issues with that kit leaking at the vbands and depending on who installed it, having the wastegate clamp back out. Are you noticing any ticking or exhaust leaks? Which UM dealer?

Cheers

Hank


----------



## sciroccojoe (Aug 9, 2002)

it does sound like a small exhaust leak but it sounded like it was back further.

it is at Next Level Tuning in Greensburg PA. they have done 4 apr stage 3 cars for me. all of which I have swapped to UM software.


----------



## sciroccojoe (Aug 9, 2002)

it was all exhaust issues related. My ****ty ass APR exhaust melted the cat and split stress crack in the mufflers and caused the car to prevent boost to be built. APR and Corsa both blamed each other and in the end both told me that its not their fault so I am out the money and need to buy a new exhaust. 

screw APR and their crappy customer service.


----------



## Drecca (Oct 26, 2003)

do you have the whole exhaust or just downpipes? I was wondering about removing the apr downpipe and their tune from my car. This isn't the first time i hear of apr exhaust problems. Someone had it on the ttrs facebook group too


----------



## sciroccojoe (Aug 9, 2002)

I have the entire exhaust. the exhaust is supposedly fine on stage 1 cars according to corsa. stage 2 is only a matter of time and stage 3 you are screwed.


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

sciroccojoe said:


> I have the entire exhaust. the exhaust is supposedly fine on stage 1 cars according to corsa. stage 2 is only a matter of time and stage 3 you are screwed.


034 dp and mids with the borla catback is probably the best way to go performance wise


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

URHank said:


> the 500ft/lbs is only available thru e85. If enough people show interest in a Flex Fuel solution, and somebody can lend UM a car for a couple of weeks, I know he would develop the fully automatic adjust ethanol content stuff that would allow for any fuel to be used without reflash or issues. He has it on the MED9 ecu on the MK6 golf R, which is practically the same ECU.




If your serious about this, I can get my car to vegas!.........but after this weekend.......got Auditron at Thunderhill this weekend.


----------



## Luxferro (Dec 31, 2015)

sciroccojoe said:


> it was all exhaust issues related. My ****ty ass APR exhaust melted the cat and split stress crack in the mufflers and caused the car to prevent boost to be built. APR and Corsa both blamed each other and in the end both told me that its not their fault so I am out the money and need to buy a new exhaust.
> 
> screw APR and their crappy customer service.


You're not the only one this happened to. There are others in the TTRS facebook group. Here's a recent pic of their cat:
















They got the same BS run around, each blaming each other, neither taking responsibility for their crappy product. If APR sold it, and branded it, it's their problem (it doesn't matter who the OEM or sub contractor is).

also, FYI, 034 stopped selling their DP. So you'll have to find someone with old stock, or buy used if that's the route you plan to go.


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

Not4show said:


> If your serious about this, I can get my car to vegas!.........but after this weekend.......got Auditron at Thunderhill this weekend.


UM is in CT, so that's where the car needs to be


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

Evilevo said:


> UM is in CT, so that's where the car needs to be



Damn your right........I was seeing URhank and thinking Vegas


----------



## sciroccojoe (Aug 9, 2002)

Luxferro said:


> You're not the only one this happened to. There are others in the TTRS facebook group. Here's a recent pic of their cat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is just crazy to me. I will be talking to them directly at euro exp next weekend


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

Not4show said:


> If your serious about this, I can get my car to vegas!.........but after this weekend.......got Auditron at Thunderhill this weekend.


What group were you driving in at AudiTron and which RS - there were 8 there? I was in Y driving a black RS with the aluminum optic package (silver front and rear bumper lips).


----------



## Aimstylus (May 21, 2009)

Curious if dev is ongoing with the E85 tune for the RS? Installed my Sachs 4 puck today in anticipation for more power


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

I am curious too. Wonder if they ever got a car...


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

We have done and can do E85 only tuning. (or any fixed ethanol blend you like.)

Think: single fuel, not 'flex'.


One car: maybe you'v seen IROZ 9.x 1/4 mile car?


ANYTHING you need/want for the TTRS, just call and ask.
203 889 0008
[email protected]


-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

Jeffrey, thanks for posting! Can you tell us the status of the E85 "mix" programming (any blend from E85 to "normal" fuel will automagically be accomodated)?

This post by Hank is what I am referring to:

URHank
the 500ft/lbs is only available thru e85. If enough people show interest in a Flex Fuel solution, and somebody can lend UM a car for a couple of weeks, I know he would develop the fully automatic adjust ethanol content stuff that would allow for any fuel to be used without reflash or issues. He has it on the MED9 ecu on the MK6 golf R, which is practically the same ECU.​


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

MCPaudiTT said:


> Jeffrey, thanks for posting! Can you tell us the status of the E85 "mix" programming (any blend from E85 to "normal" fuel will automagically be accomodated)?
> 
> This post by Hank is what I am referring to:
> 
> ...



Hardware is done.

Codework was done on 4cyl cars already.

What's missing: need a test car to port all this into 2.5. 
Been waiting ~2 years.


-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

Jefnes3 said:


> What's missing: need a test car to port all this into 2.5.
> Been waiting ~2 years.
> 
> -Jeffrey Atwood



Crap, still no one has brought one by? I may need to drop TTremoRS off with you come November if no one steps up before then... Or drive out next time I fly to Europe and you can do it while I am away... Next trip is planned for July 17-30 - would that give you enough time?


----------



## djmanjay (Jan 20, 2006)

I just found this thread. It is old as hell but full of great info and a great timeline of progression. I was at UM yesterday with my 2013 TTRS and had their tune put in. We set the boost at 24lbs. and I am running 93 octane. The car rips! I just ordered my cable so I can make adjustments. I am awaiting a Down pipes and midpipes. What a great thread! 

- J


----------

